# Problem vom Setup MySQL DB in Eclipse (Verbindung fehlgeschlagen)



## vector_ever (21. Juli 2013)

hi,

Ich versuche Mysql mit Eclipse zu benutzen deswegen habe ich diese Tutorial schritt für schritt gefollgt 
"Setup MySQL DB in Eclipse ZK" http://books.zkoss.org/wiki/Setup_MySQL_DB_in_Eclipse

Ich habe alles genau in dem Tutorial gemacht aber am ende klappt nicht, "ping failed" wenn ich versuchte die Konnection zu testen

Ich habe keine Ahnung warum so passiert.

ps:Keine conflict wegen dem Firewall


----------



## Writtscher (22. Juli 2013)

Ist die Datenbank lokal oder auf einem anderem Rechner im Netz und vllt. durch einen Proxy gesperrt? Wenn ja, dann Proxy im Eclipse einstellen. Ansonsten kann es nur an falschen Credentials oder mangelnden Rechten auf der Datenbankseite (vllt. darf dein User sich nicht bei dieser Datenbank anmelden) liegen. Solltest du den falschen Treiber verwendet haben, wird Eclipse einen anderen Fehler werfen. Auch mal die Connection URL überprüfen, wird für MySql auch wirklich 3306 als Port verwendet?


----------



## vector_ever (22. Juli 2013)

Die Datenbank ist lokal und nicht auf einem anderem Rechner
habe keine Ahnung mit dem Proxy von eclipse, aber mein User ist "root" hat vollmacht 

also wie kann ich connection prüfen um genau sicher sein dass MySql wirklich 3306 als Port verwendet?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Juli 2013)

Hi,

die Standardinstallation von MySQL läuft auf 3306, unter Linux allerdings nur auf dem Loopback Device. Also als Connection URL nicht den Hostnamen / IP-Adresse eingeben, sondern "localhost".



vector_ever hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> also wie kann ich connection prüfen um genau sicher sein dass MySql wirklich 3306 als Port verwendet?




```
netstat -anp | grep mysql | grep TCP
```

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Writtscher (22. Juli 2013)

Wie verwendest du denn MySql? Ohne GUI also Xampp oder HeidiSql? Versuch mit HeidiSql deine Connection zu testen. Wenn es dort schon nicht funktioniert hast du was falsch gemacht.


----------



## vector_ever (22. Juli 2013)

Ich benutze Windows, als ich habe dem Befehl in CMD geschrieben und habe die bekommen:

Der Befehl "grep" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.


----------



## Writtscher (22. Juli 2013)

Grep ist ein Linuxbefehl.... Besorg dir einfach HeidiSql und versuchs nochmal damit. Davon gibts eine Portable Version und musst nicht einmal installieren..


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Juli 2013)

vector_ever hat gesagt.:


> Ich benutze Windows, als ich habe dem Befehl in CMD geschrieben und habe die bekommen:
> 
> Der Befehl "grep" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.



Hi,

dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden. Durch deine Aussage, dass du als "root" arbeitest habe ich auf ein Unix-basierendes Betriebssystem geschlossen. Unter Windows sieht der Befehl dann so aus:


```
netstat -abn
```

Grüße,
BK


----------

